# Friday night fight



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

092713

Another flathead.










Another mature fish.










Magis has seen enough and is on his way










Gonna give it another shot tonight

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/katchaser/media/2013/092713mov48release_zps2b4d2dfc.mp4.html


----------



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow nice fish!!!!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice going Robbie. You really have my adrenaline pumping!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

You know your flat cats man! Wow!!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

man those are some nice fish congrats


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

You have got an awesome lake where ever it is that you fish!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Actually I have several awesome flathead lakes.
They are public waters and there are other catmen
fishing them.
I have fished them all year but flathead haven't
cooperated well till water cooled.


----------

